# Part # question for 510 guys



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Can anyone give me the Nissan part number for early 510 (circa 68-69) rear brake shoes? Or alternatively where would I look for that piece of information? The online Nissan parts catalogs I've seen only go back to 1980 model years. 
Thanks.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

44060-21310


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

Conner said:


> Can anyone give me the Nissan part number for early 510 (circa 68-69) rear brake shoes? Or alternatively where would I look for that piece of information? The online Nissan parts catalogs I've seen only go back to 1980 model years.
> Thanks.


44060-21310 is for the front shoe only and is not available anymore from Nissan. Rear shoe set is 44060-21325 and will come with all four shoes.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Even better. Thank you.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Connor, you are correct. I didn't read across my list. 44060-21310 and 44070-21310 would be the front and rear individually although, as you said they are both NLA.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey guys, new question: 
I understand the early 510s had rear leaf springs. I am wondering if those springs are the same as the ones in my 68 roadster. Energy suspension has a eurethane bushing kit for the 510 leafs but no application for the roadster, and I'm wondering if the former would be of use in my roadster. 

Anyway, the Nissan part numbers for the OEM roadster bushings are 55045-04100 (front bushing, list price=$16.38) and 55046-04100 (rear bushings $1.82 each). Is there anyway to tell if the leaf spring bushings for the early 510s are the same parts? What are the part numbers for the 510 leaf spring bushings? Thanks.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Might want to hit up nwde forum or a roadster forum for that. Nwde has a section for roadster enthusiasts.


----------

